# Happy New Year!



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 31, 2020)

On behalf of the rest of the TTF staff, I wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays and Happy New Year! 



2020's been tough but we made it. We hope everyone is having a blessed and safe holiday season and can't wait to see what 2021 brings!

So I thought this would be an appropriate time to get some feedback from our members. Obviously we've made some changes to the site in the last few years with the new themes, adding the chatbox and the Wiki on its way. I wanted to see if members had any ideas or suggestions for what you'd like to see on TTF. I am in the process of creating a dedicated forum section for gaming so that's on its way. What else would you like to see? Any suggestions for the staff? Let us know, it's our members that make this site great and we appreciate every one of you!

Thanks,
EA


----------



## Licky Linguist (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 31, 2020)

Alice mentioned on another thread that New Year's is the big family holiday in Russia. It's midnight there now, so she's busy exchanging presents, but she wanted to wish everyone a Happy New Year.

Soon, everyone watches Putin on TV, then stands up and sings the National Anthem. You can join in, if you like:





She's gonna kill me, but I have to say I kinda like this one! 😂





Happy New Year, tovaritschi!


----------



## grendel (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year to you all, be you Quendi or Atani!!!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Olorgando (Jan 4, 2021)

grendel said:


> Happy New Year to you all, be you Quendi or Atani!!!


Hey, what about (disguised) Hobbits?!?


----------



## grendel (Jan 5, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> Hey, what about (disguised) Hobbits?!?


Pardon my oversight! Happy New Year of course to the Bagginses and Boffins, Tooks and Brandybucks, Grubbs, Chubbs, Burrowses, Bracegirdles, Brockhouses, Goodbodies, Hornblowers and Proudfoots, and all the other residents of the Shire! And the Dwarves too.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jan 5, 2021)

ProudFEET!


----------

